# Anybody like mangoes ?



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Knowing how much I like them mama saw mangoes on sale Saturday for $.33 each and bought a dozen and then sat them on the dinning room table to slowly ripen a little more......I just had a couple for desert and they were really sweet, juicy and delicious.

I never realized that there were so many types........she has always sliced them like the below picture and you just eat them right off the peel.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

Give me all your mangoes and nobody will get hurt! I'm just moving slowly towards the door, it doesn't mean anything at all...


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Give me all your mangoes and nobody will get hurt!



LOL

Wish you were here to share a couple with girl......they are sooooo good.

Funny, I never knew what a mango was growing up and didn't eat my first one till I went to Panama back in'68' in the Army.....I've been hooked on them ever since.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 25, 2017)

LOL at Shalimar trying to steal your mangos!  But who knew there were so many types?  I love them in salads, salsa, you name it.  They are hard to peel, but so worth it!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 25, 2017)

Never cared for them. Probably because of the peeling.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> LOL
> 
> Wish you were here to share a couple with girl......they are sooooo good.
> 
> Funny, I never knew what a mango was growing up and didn't eat my first one till I went to Panama back in'68' in the Army.....I've been hooked on them ever since.


Me too!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

Katybug said:


> LOL at Shalimar trying to steal your mangos!  But who knew there were so many types?  I love them in salads, salsa, you name it.  They are hard to peel, but so worth it!


I love mango chutney.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

Katybug said:


> LOL at Shalimar trying to steal your mangos!  But who knew there were so many types?  I love them in salads, salsa, you name it.  They are hard to peel, but so worth it!


Haha. Never get between a woman and her mangoes. Mangoes are bad for men, they make them weak.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Never cared for them. Probably because of the peeling.



Terry, if you don't try to completely peel them and just cut them and eat them off the peel like the above picture they're easy to eat......you and Shali do a road trip to Okieland and we'll sit around and eat mangoes till our bellies pop.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Terry, if you don't try to completely peel them and just cut them and eat them off the peel like the above picture they're easy to eat......you and Shali do a road trip to Okieland and we'll sit around and eat mangoes till our bellies pop.


Can I bring Philly?


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Haha. Mangoes are bad for men, they make them weak.



Now you tell me !......that explains why I've been such a big whoosie all my life.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Can I bring Philly?



Will you make him behave ?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Will you make him behave ?


Of course, he is putty in my tiny little hands.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Of course, he is putty in my tiny little hands.



Okay it's settled......Terry, Shali, Phil and yours truly.

I'll be easy to find once you guys arrive.......just ask anybody where the big, weak whoosie that likes mangoes lives.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2017)

It is a common misconception that the gods of Olympus dine on ambrosia.
Not true, they eat mangos all year round.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> It is a common misconception that the gods of Olympus dine on ambrosia.
> Not true, they eat mangos all year round.



I eat mangos pretty much year round Warri so that also makes me a God, right ?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> I eat mangos pretty much year round Warri so that also makes me a God, right ?


Hahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Okay it's settled......Terry, Shali, Phil and yours truly.
> 
> I'll be easy to find once you guys arrive.......just ask anybody where the big, weak whoosie that likes mangoes lives.


Will do!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> I eat mangos pretty much year round Warri so that also makes me a God, right ?


Reckon so.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 25, 2017)

I love mangoes and think the best way to eat them is over the kitchen sink.  Thanks for mango info.  I never knew there were so many different varieties.


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2017)

One of my favourite fruits and,  after many messy years practise, I've finally mastered the art of peeling mangos but I too had had no idea there were so many varieties


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2017)

IKE said:


> Okay it's settled......Terry, Shali, Phil and yours truly.
> 
> I'll be easy to find once you guys arrive.......just ask anybody where the big, weak whoosie that likes mangoes lives.



I LOVE mangoes -- can I come, too??  I promise to behave.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 5, 2017)

IKE said:


> Terry, if you don't try to completely peel them and just cut them and eat them off the peel like the above picture they're easy to eat......you and Shali do a road trip to Okieland and we'll sit around and eat mangoes till our bellies pop.


 I'm in. Could use a road trip.


----------

